# Summer Tires?? What is everyone riding on?



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

Hey all, 
Im looking for some new Summer tires for the Sentra. Since Im a poor starving university student, and Im need something thats relatively cheap but still fairly sporty.

Im looking at 175/70R13 Yokohama AVID T4's or AVID Touring. Does anyone have these tires or know if theyre decent? What are you guys riding on? 

One more question, 175/70R13's do fit on the stock steelies right?? I'm running 155/80R13 Michelin Arctic Aplin Winter tires right now, and for the life of me I cant recall if the 175/70R13's were the optional tires for the 13" steelie. 

-Nick


----------



## Elbow Greese (Feb 22, 2004)

I moved up to 14" wheels (optional tire size for the sport verison - 185/60/14)
The 175/70/13 is an optional tire size for the sentra and will mount to your rims with no problems.
The 175/70/13 is only 20mm wider (less than one inch) than the 155/80/13. And is about the same height.
I'm using BFG Traction TA's on my car, love them.
I can go around a rotary at 40mph in the rain, and no hint of sliding.
I don't think they make it for a 13" wheel though
Todd.


----------



## BeEleven (Jan 22, 2003)

Yokohama 195/50/VR-15


----------



## 1989SentraOK (Jan 29, 2004)

Uhhhhh......whatever they put on at Hibdon Tires Plus.


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

i've had good luck with nitto's, i have some falken visas that i like too, the problem is sporty and 70 series tires are kind of at odds with eachother.


----------



## Bugalou (Mar 31, 2004)

I'd check the wear rating on those Yoko's before you buy em..I put one on my car and it went bald within 10,000 miles(and I had an alignment done)...Usually for the pulsars I have, I just go to the junk yard where they have dollar tires and slap em on so I have 4 brands of tires on my 88 pulsar now..The brands I won't use are Pirellis, General(total trash) and Yoko's..I've had very good luck with Coopers, bought a brand new set for my Dodge Ram and 20,000 miles later the tread still looks great...

Dave


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

I've got Pirelli P400 185/70-13's. They've been on for about 4 years now and still have over 60% tread left. Also have real good wet weather handling.


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

Pirelli's are usually iffy, some of them are awesome in all respects and others just wont last very long. I'm gonna vote Toyo though. I have Z800's one very car except the pulsar (haven't gotten around to it yet) and they are good for a little bit of everything. good traction, last 100,000 miles, good ride, and handle very well in rain and snow (unless you make 300hp on the rear end with no weight  ) I also can't stand General, to cheap. 

Has anyone looked into the new Proxes 4 ?


----------



## recycled_toddler (Feb 4, 2004)

Had Pirelli P-44s on my '84 Sentra wagon, performed flawlessly on the snow and ice; Now my Pulsar sports Cooper Cobras, 205/50R15 tires. They're actually rated M+S.

Now I gotta figure out what I'm gonna slip on the rims of the '85 Sentra wagon I just got...Probly Les Schwab "Dean" tires (Heh heh)...


----------



## muccman (Aug 24, 2003)

P155/80/R13's... all season bf goodrich i think?


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

Just a follow up post, I ended up going with BF Goodrich Premier Touring in 175/70R13. Im pretty happy with them, they werent that costly and they are very well make a Sentra with a stock suspension seem Very balanced. They have plenty of grip to take corners hard, but confidently. At the same time theyre still squealable if you really like the sound of tires squealing, and they dont feel like the car is overtired. 
:thumbup: 

-Nick


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

sentrastud said:


> Just a follow up post, I ended up going with BF Goodrich Premier Touring in 175/70R13. Im pretty happy with them, they werent that costly and they are very well make a Sentra with a stock suspension seem Very balanced. They have plenty of grip to take corners hard, but confidently. At the same time theyre still squealable if you really like the sound of tires squealing, and they dont feel like the car is overtired.
> :thumbup:
> 
> -Nick


hmm....13"s yet your signature says rollin on 15's


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

Gsolo said:


> hmm....13"s yet your signature says rollin on 15's


oops, I forgot to update that! I sold my rims just like 2 weeks ago. Click the link in my singature to see a picture of the B12 with rims.

-Nick


----------



## livelyjay (May 7, 2004)

1988 Nissan Pulsar = Falken Azenis 195/60-14
2003 Mitsubishi Lancer OZ = Yokohama ES100 205/55-15


----------



## livelyjay (May 7, 2004)

Gsolo said:


> Has anyone looked into the new Proxes 4 ?


There are a few Lancer's on the Mitsu forum I belong to that bought the Proxes 4 and did a review with them. All reviews were in the range of 8-10/10. People loved them and said they are the best all-season performance tire to ever come out.


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

livelyjay said:


> There are a few Lancer's on the Mitsu forum I belong to that bought the Proxes 4 and did a review with them. All reviews were in the range of 8-10/10. People loved them and said they are the best all-season performance tire to ever come out.


good cause i need tires for my pulsar and i dont particularly like Les Schwab...but if the tires are good then i'll go for it...provided they have it for 13's


----------

